# Wastenotuk.com



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just watched the one show, with Hugh as the guest. I could not believe the amount of food waste that they showed. What is the matter with the super markets these days where there are tight reigns on many peoples pockets.
This is surely where farmers markets and local greengrocers should jump in and draw customers away from the big shops.
The supermarkets blame us for this state and say we have demanded the standards that they use, however I think that it would not matter to me what they looked like just be cheap, very cheap.

Would all of you go onto the website that is the heading and sign the protest please.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Done !


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Done - number 14,682 

Cheers

Dave (brought up in humble circs so waste (of anything) goes against the grain with me)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Missed the programme but hate any kind of waste. Will sign when it lets me


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

One of the biggest causes of waste is sell by dates

For the younger generation that have never bought their butter and cheese etc, cut off a big slab 
in a corner shop the sell by date takes over from comman sense

Worcestershire sauce is an example, it matures and improves with age yet they are forced to put a sell by date on it by law, madness

If food looks good, smells good then it is good regardless of the label

Aldra


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Just signed, up to 131,000 signatures now.
Here's a link:
http://email.change.org/mpss/c/2wA/...XeqbBRVIXI7aveAeH059nTQ9Ec-2FBZy6HfAR3A-3D-3D


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> Just signed, up to 131,000 signatures now.
> Here's a link:
> http://email.change.org/mpss/c/2wA/...XeqbBRVIXI7aveAeH059nTQ9Ec-2FBZy6HfAR3A-3D-3D


By Heck that Cabby has a lot of clout.

135,718.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> By Heck that Cabby has a lot of clout.
> 
> 135,718.


Are you signing the right petition, Hugh only has 30,635. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> Are you signing the right petition, Hugh only has 30,635. :wink2:


I signed Hughs request, then did the petition Bazzle 

Can't speak for other supermarkets, but Morrisons (until yesterday) had a still fresh display which we always made a beeline for, and would often stock up the freezer with products on their last day, never suffered any ill effects, now they leave them with the other in date products so you have to look at every item to see any out of date stuff, so we probably won't bother with them now unless we spot them amongst stuff on our shopping list, whereas before we found things we'd not had before and if liked would buy them while still in date.

It was a good way of introducing us to new products we'd not normally bother with, shot themselves in the foot I think, it was also a good place for other people on low incomes to get some decent food in them.

Bad Morrisons.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Kev

137,009


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am not one to boast.:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I am not one to boast.:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


Yeah you are


----------

